# Passwortlevel/Berechtigungen WinCC 6.2



## Ralle (6 März 2008)

Bekomme ich igendwie raus, welche Berechtigungen ein Nutzer alles hat?
Man legt ja in der Useradmin Gruppen an und kann dort Berechtigungen vergeben, auch neue Berechtigungen hinzufügen. Ich will nun Gruppe und die Berechtigungen wissen. 

Hintergrund: Ja nach Berechtigung wird verhindert, daß ein Button nicht bedient werden kann. Nun soll aber der Button gar nicht erst angezeigt werden.


----------



## marlob (7 März 2008)

Mit folgendem Script kannst du die Berechtigungsstufe des eingeloggten Benutzers abfragen
interne Variable @CurrentUser vom TypTextvariable 8Bit Zeichensatz anlegen


```
#include "apdefap.h"
   long _main(char* lpszPictureName, char* lpszObjectName, char* lpszPropertyName)
   {
   ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////
   // Abfrage, ob der eingeloggte Benutzer die Berechtigungsstufe 4 hat
   //
   if (PASSCheckAreaLevelPermission("@CurrentUser",4)) 
   return CO_GREEN;
   else
   return CO_RED;
   }
```

Dieses Beispiel gibt z.B. die Hintergrundfarbe zurueck.
Das  Beispiel findest du auch bei Siemens. Ich habe das von dort mal in meine KB kopiert.


----------



## Ralle (7 März 2008)

Danke marlob, werde das Mitte nächster Woche mal ausprobieren können, die Anlage wird gerade zum Versand vorbereitet. Hoffentlich funktioniert das auch bei den Webclients, die sind bei manchen Sachen etwas eigen !

PS: Zum Thema Passwordlevel und WinCC gabs bei Google 3 Treffer .


----------



## marlob (7 März 2008)

Um herauszufinden in welcher Gruppe ein Benutzer ist, brauchst du meines Wissens nach das WinCC/ODK


----------



## Ralle (7 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Um herauszufinden in welcher Gruppe ein Benutzer ist, brauchst du meines Wissens nach das WinCC/ODK



Echt oder? Die Spinnen die Römer. Das Teil (WinCC) kostet doch so schon ein Schweinegeld, was soll man denn noch alles dazukaufen?????? :twisted:


----------



## marlob (7 März 2008)

Du könntest alternativ eine neue Berechtigung für jede Gruppe einführen, die dann nur zu dieser Gruppe gehört und den Button auf diese Berechtigung hin abfragen.
Nicht die schönste Möglichkeit, aber eine Lösung


----------



## Ralle (7 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Du könntest alternativ eine neue Berechtigung für jede Gruppe einführen, die dann nur zu dieser Gruppe gehört und den Button auf diese Berechtigung hin abfragen.
> Nicht die schönste Möglichkeit, aber eine Lösung



Ja, das habe ich schon vorbereitet ! Fehlte nur noch dein Hinweis, wie ich an die Nummer der Berechtigung herankomme. Kann man auch eine Liste der vorhandenen Berechtigungen irgendwie auslesen?


----------



## marlob (7 März 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich schon vorbereitet ! Fehlte nur noch dein Hinweis, wie ich an die Nummer der Berechtigung herankomme. Kann man auch eine Liste der vorhandenen Berechtigungen irgendwie auslesen?


Ausser der Möglichkeit mir die Nummer aus dem UserAdministrator zu holen, ist mir im Moment nichts bekannt.


----------

